# WA trying to follow AK with "out of bounds" law



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

They are technically referring to ducking ropes at resorts, but depending on the fine print and wording, this could have an affect on all backcountry riding...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are going to have to leave the boundary of a resort via ducking a rope for it to be an issue in the backcountry. You can't tell people that access the bc through gates or at a trail head that they are breaking the law. That is restricting your basic freedoms to recreate on public land. 

Still a lot of good slackcountry runs involved ducking a rope, and a lot of good poaches are when runs are closed. Pretty lame...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Still a lot of good slackcountry runs involved ducking a rope, and a lot of good poaches are when runs are closed. Pretty lame...


Agreed... I'll be getting slack next week in Utah. We'll hopefully get in some Baldy time, but not sure what else beyond that. Really depends on the weather, but Monday and Tuesday are looking good...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

That is some BS.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know this seems kind of crazy at first look, but as far as backcountry riding goes this isn't going to change much. It'll still be legal to go on a tour, use an access gate. If they try to make that illegal, well this measure will be struck down before you can say hot potato. 

If you duck a rope and get caught it could mean a steep penalty. Bummer. Easy solution is to not duck ropes, for which you are not supposed to be doing. 

I don't really like this, but S&R do put themselves at considerable risk when they have to do a rescue effort. I can see where this is coming from.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry about the second thread kill...

Good to know that it may be a push in vain. Not that it could happen easily or even at all, but something such as this being passed is still a step closer to infringing on true BC rights.

Regarding AK... they'd lose quite a bit of people traveling there if they shut down the real BC... good they know better for BC riders' sake.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'll admit that I'm no real BC rider at all... that's why things like hiking Baldy and traversing through allowed gates is about all I get for now. While I have been known to duck a few ropes, I'd never try to hold anyone other than myself responsible for any harm that may come to me.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, 1k fine is really logical for ducking a noon goomer rope.

All the other douche bag rope duckers who put resort liability premiums in jeopardy should be fined 1k though.


----------

